# custom intake



## stanza man (Sep 15, 2005)

hey what up??

I got 2 questions regarding an aftermarket intake for my stanza.
1) I know that aftermarket intakes arent made for my car so which one would custom fit best on my ride??

2) can any mechanic custom intall this part or who should i have this part installed by??


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

hey custome intakes aren't that hard to do just go to your local auto parts store and get a pod filter, maf adapter, 2.5" to 3" piping either flexible exhaust pipe or regular aluminum piping.

P.S. if you get the aluminum piping take it to a muffler shop and have them MANDREL bend it. it will cost a little more then crush bending but it will allow for more air flow


----------



## stanza77 (Nov 15, 2005)

*91 stanza air intake*

[FONT=Verdana]This is most intersesting to me; for a few weeks now i've been trying to put either k & n or AEM cold air induction INTO MY STANZA to help her breathe better i've been told i need to go a muffler store get the right bends . Also for the motor, the KA24E, that is, an air intake made for s13 240sx 9uses the same motor) should suffice but as you said a bit of "custom work" is required or performance will be diminished instead of enhanced.  [/FONT]


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

buy ebay and put k and n.


----------



## NOBR8KSS (Nov 8, 2004)

I've heard that the Toyota RAV4 CAI is a pretty close fit...not sure what year, though.
JC


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

http://teamnse.net/forums/index.php


----------

